# Tell me about Comfortis



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm considering switching the dogs to Comfortis. Frontline just isn't cutting it anymore. I've used Capstar a couple times and was very happy with it, but I was kind of freaked out by a pill that lasted a whole month! But I recently found out that it's derived from a natural bacterium (that's toxic to fleas), not toxic (to humans or dogs) chemicals. 

So, do you use Comfortis? If so, what has your experience been like so far? How do your dogs handle it---any reactions, upset tummy, etc.? What's the price like (since it's prescription-only)?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Capstar only works for 24 hours as a knockdown on adult fleas, so a topical is then needed. I've used Advantage, but don't, and won't use Frontline. 

Comfortis isn't something I'd use, at least not at this time. I have good success using all natural food grade diatomaceous earth when my dogs have been exposed to fleas. Here's some info on Comfortis (highlighted areas were done by me):

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2768&S=1&SourceID=52

for veterinary information only)

*June 24, 2008: According to the FDA's enter for Veterinary Medicine (CVM), dogs receiving the drug Comfortis (spinosad) concurrently with high, extra-label doses of ivermectin are having adverse reactions in some cases. *The regulatory agency warned that it has received adverse reaction reports that are consistent with ivermectin toxicity.* Ivermectin is the main medication in many heartworm preventives. CVM advises veterinarians that extra-label doses of ivermectin in conjunction with comfortis may cause adverse reactions. The safety warning also comes from Elanco Animal Health, which manufactures Comfortis, a monthly oral, chewable tablet used for the prevention and treatment of flea infestations on dogs. The company is addressing the issue: see http://elms.xh1.lilly.com/10788_03_tech_Bulletin.pdf for more information.

CAPSTAR:

Capstar is safe to use in pregnant or breeding animals. Capstar is fast acting. *Capstar begins to kill adult fleas on the pet within 30 minutes and the effect lasts for 24 hours.* Pets may scratch as a result of the fleas dying. It is not a reaction to the medication itself. There are no known drug or food interactions. Capstar treats the pet only. To properly control fleas all pets must be treated and the outside and inside environments also need to be treated to prevent a reoccurrence.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I use comfortis on my dog and have been very happy with it. He's been on it for about a year and I haven't seen any fleas on him. Once he was around this dog that had fleas (unknown to me at the time) and then I noticed after we left that he had a few dead fleas falling off of him, I guess when they jumped from the infested dog to him, they died. The first few months (only the day the dosage was given) he was lethargic but he hasn't really had any side effects since then. Although at the beginning of this month he did throw up his dinner, but I don't think that was because of the comfortis, I'm pretty sure it was because he got in the trash earlier that day and had an upset tummy.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm, if the worst thing that can be said about it is that it increases the toxicity of ivermectin, that sounds OK to me! If you Google Frontline or even Advantage, you see much worse than that. Only problem I see is that it doesn't take care of ticks. I'll probably give it a try and see how it agrees with my bunch.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I use Comfortis and LOVE it. Due to the mild climate in Florida we have tons of fleas all year, and I never find fleas on my dog. And I think it has to be the most safe stuff on the market. A couple of weeks ago I was trying to give it to my 50lb poodle and she dropped and the 5lb rat terrier I was keeping ate it. I called my vet (totally freaked out) who researched the testing done on it and informed me that the worst side effect that it would cause was vomiting. I guess that during the research period on Comfortis they gave it to 6 week old beagle puppies at 8X's the recommended dose every day for like 28 days with nothing more than the dog vomiting. And, the little rat terrier I was keeping vomited one time and that was it, no other problems. She may never get fleas again, but it didn't hurt her at all. What other flea products are that safe????


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I haven't used Comfortis, BUT I have a problem with "Maak for Pets" an internet site for pet supplies and Frontline( The Merial Company). I bought$200.00 worth of Frontline Plus from Maak for Pets over the internet. I noticed as soon as I started using it, my dogs were still scratching and I was still finding fleas on them. I called Merial and they said they would replace the product I had left over.(this was after 4 months of using the Maak stuff)Apparently if the package has Austrailia on it,it won't work in the USA so it is useless and a waste of money. The package must have France on it. I like to post this whenever possible so people will NOT buy from "Maak for Pets" or Frontline because they do not back up their product. I complained to Merial and Makk about the useless crap Frontline product they sent me, to no avail. I have since changed brands,but since I have been using Ivermectin I cannot use Comfortis. Don't buy from Maak for Pets they are running a scam on pet flea products and will be stealing your money. Merial (Frontline)will also not back you up if you happen to purchase their rip off Austrailian product. David


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

echo8287 said:


> I have since changed brands,but since I have been using Ivermectin I cannot use Comfortis.


Comfortis is fine to use with Ivermectin unless you are using extra-label doses of ivermectin used for the killing of mites like demodectic (red) mange, sarcoptic mange and, in some cases, ear mites. The dose of Ivermectin that you would find in heatworm prevention (such as Heartgaurd) is fine to use with Comfortis.


----------



## eastearly (Jan 3, 2009)

I used the topical and still had fleas, i switched to comfortis and have not found one flea for 30 days since he started. Actually i checked him an hour after and found nothing, Im impressed and staying with it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ack, I looked it up at an online pharmacy, and it's a little pricey. Especially because I buy the largest size of Frontline and split it between Toby and Penny (Moose gets a whole dose). Oh, well, if it really works it'll be worth it. I hate listening to Toby scratching all summer.


----------



## chrisb (Jul 14, 2008)

We give Shelby comfortis. I don't have much experience with it since we've only given it to her once. I have some more but haven't given her the next dose yet. Shelby handled it fine no adverse reactions to it. We give it to her after she's done eating her supper. I bought a 3 month supply of comfortis and a 3 month supply of heartworm pills and it cost me $75. I'm sorry i can't tell you how much the comfortis by itself is.

chris


----------

